# 507.2 Deck Ledger Connections



## Glenn (Jul 1, 2013)

EDITED:

Here's the simple question.  "Would you allow 1/2" foam sheathing between the ledger and band joists in a lag screw connection under IRC 2009/12?

Here's the drawn out question I posted originally...

Please help me by answering honestly.  This question is in regard to my work to better the IRC in 2015.  It is not a trick question or a means to "bust you" on a bad call.  It is so I can see what is COMMON PRACTICE and what is COMMON UNDERSTANDING OF THE LEDGER CONNECTION TABLE (IRC-09 = R502.2.2.1 or IRC-12 = R507.2)

The assembly in question is the connection of a residential deck ledger to a band joist over 1/2-inch wall sheathing using 1/2" lag screws.  The exterior cladding has been removed for the ledger to be placed against the sheathing.  What I mean is that there is 1/2-inch sheathing between the band joist (rim joist, band board, etc.) and the ledger.

Before referencing any code, answer this question from your memory, your experience, or your gut.

What sheathing materials would you allow?  (WSP, insulation sheathing, gypsum board, black celotex, all material, no material).  Answer as detailed as you like but use your common knowledge, common sense, what-have-you.  DO NOT reference the code here unless you've memorized it and that's how you handle it.  Remember, 1/2" sheathing with 1/2" lags making the connection.

Okay.  Now reference the 2009 IRC or 2012 IRC and answer the same question.

Using lag screws and Table R502.2.2.1 (R507.2 under 2012) tell me what type of 1/2 inch sheathing you would allow when connected with 1/2-inch lag screws.

This thread is SPECIFICALLY to learn what is COMMON practice and COMMON knowledge.  There is a lot of testing and research and the like in regard to this question.  Please don't reference that.  Please use either common practice or use the IRC as written in either 2009 or 2012.  For code administrators, please answer as you would to a contractor in your jurisdiction.  Contractors, please answer as you have been allowed to do it in most places.

I think we all can admit that often the "correct" answer is not how it's actually handled in our countrymen's backyards.  I want the answer that's reality, not "what the code says".  I know...we all want to be "correct" on this forum (so do I), but please be risky this time and be honest.  I'll sneer into my monitor at anyone that gives anyone grief in this thread...  

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 1, 2013)

Glenn said:
			
		

> What sheathing materials would you allow?  (WSP, insulation sheathing, gypsum board, black celotex, all material, no material).


Any material, up to 1 inch thick. Provided it is properly flashed/weather proofed.

mj


----------

